# Horse Number 3



## Been There Dun That (Dec 23, 2015)

scrapartoz said:


>


did u make that??! if u did, AMAZING!


----------



## scrapartoz (Jun 18, 2010)

Been There Dun That said:


> did u make that??! if u did, AMAZING!


 Yes its my third go at building a horse . with tyhis one I tried to put some movement and attitude in it. Thank you


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

WOW! You have some talent, seeing those make my heart pound!


----------



## BiologyBrain (Jul 9, 2015)

Love it!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

if you are not represented professionally, you should be. I do not know if you are approaching this as a hobbiest, or what, but you have serious talent and skill and should not view this as anything less than your life's work.


----------



## scrapartoz (Jun 18, 2010)

Thank you: Waresbear, Biology brain, and Tinyliny for those encouraging words!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

scrapartoz said:


> Yes its my third go at building a horse . with tyhis one I tried to put some movement and attitude in it. Thank you


You certainly succeeded, I see lots of movement and yes, attitude as well, lovely job


----------



## scrapartoz (Jun 18, 2010)

Thank you Golden Horse here are some more images


----------



## Cairon (Mar 14, 2016)

amazing


----------



## DanisMom (Jan 26, 2014)

That's gorgeous!! I want one!


----------



## scrapartoz (Jun 18, 2010)

DanisMom said:


> That's gorgeous!! I want one!


Thank you DanisMom


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

How wonderful and whimsical! 3D art is such a challenge to get it right in the round and it looks like you have succeeded in every angle! That is still my struggle with sculpture.


----------

